# Digitrax Power Supply...



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a new Digitrax Super Empire Builder Xtra and I am looking for a GOOD power supply for the unit. Is the Digitrax PS2012 20 Amp Power supply overkill for the unit? 

The PS514 70W Universal AC Power Supply is the other option but in order to successfully imput the wires into the Command station, you have to cut and strip the wires of the power supply unit(which seems like a REALLY bad idea).



I don't plan on running ton's of loco's at once, but I want to avoid having power issues in the long run.

Opinions?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

20 amps is a lot of power. If you're going to only run one or two, or
even 4 locos at the same time you wouldn't need additional power.
Exception: If your locos are all sound. They soak up more power
and that changes the equasion.

I regularly run 4 and up to 6 locos at the same time (3-2 loco consists)
using the basic power block that came with my Bachmann EZ DCC controller.
I think it's 2 amps. It doesn't even get hot.

Don


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

The Digitrax Super Empire Builder uses the DB150 command station which has a 5 Amp max output. So if you never expand with more booster then a 20Amp PS is a bit over kill. This PS would be good if you were to expand to 4 DB150s and be running up to 80 locos at once.
I would recommend a 7 or 8 Amp PS for running just a DB150. You do want a little extra current from the PS for two reasons:
1- you want the DB150 to do the current limiting when there is short circuit, not the PS.
2- you don't want the PS to be running at its max current.

There are many 7-8 Amp PS's available that would work. Just be sure the output Voltage is correct, HO needs 15-16 Volts.

The Digitrax PS514 would be ok and they do recommend it for the DB150.
It does come with adapters for the DB150:


> Use the BLUE adapter plug to connect to the provided 2 wire cable for the DCS100 and DB150 Command Station/Boosters.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a question about the same thing. Over the weekend I picked up a used Digitrax Chief II system. With the help of a friend, we swapped out my equipment with his equipment and did test to see if all pieces worked, and they did. 

I do not have a layout but a test track I would like to use for DCC operations. 

I have heard that a simple traditional DC transformer can be used to provided power to the Command Station. My command station is a DCS 100.

After reading the quick start up instructions, I need some help with a few questions. 

1. Will a traditional transformer work for a power supply?

2. Do I run the power supply from the DC transformer from the connections for the track or from the accessory connections?

3. If from the track connections, does it matter on the DSC100 (which has two "power in" slots) which slot I use for the red wire and the black wire? The handbook did not specify.

4. If from the track connections, do I give this DC transformer "full throttle" or do I need to use a meter and give the transformer small amounts of power until I reach a certain amount? It so, what amount of output power?

5. Do I need AC or DC power for the command station?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

DCS100 requirements...
Max input:20V RMS AC or 28V DC
Min input:12V AC or 12V DC
Optimal input: 5 amps AC or DC

Traditional transformer not recommended as they lack the amps. output for a DCS100.They can be used with care (voltage monitoring important) but ARE IN NO WAY A DEPENDABLE power source for DCC.

The DCS100's power "slots" aren't polarity sensitive,even with DC.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and the info Jake!

Let me ask a followup question, and again, thanks for the time to answer these for me :appl:

Im going to attach two pics to this. The first is a old Tyco transformer that I have, that if, Im understanding what Im reading correctly, I think this would work for a PS to the Command station, what do you think?

The second is a pic of a meter hooked up to the transformer with it at full throttle. Again if Im looking at this correctly, the numbers are good. Would you agree?

Keep in mind, Im not running a layout, just a program track right now.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Not nearly enough amps! It will only put out part of an amp at best.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Jerry! For my general fund of knowledge, on the display, which line of numbers am I looking at to see what you are seeing?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

`Volt-ampere, is not the as as AMP. 6 VA is not enough power.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

yep, 6VA at 18 Volt = 1/2Amp. No way enough.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Your meter shows about 17V on the 0-50V scale but this is a "no load" voltage.If you connect a load to it (even one amp.),you'll see that voltage drop substantially.The required voltage stipulated is indeed important but you need a device that has enough punch to retain this voltage under load,thus the amperage (or wattage) requirements that are also stipulated for any specific use.

I have a regulated 13.8VDC/10 amps power supply for both my DCS100/200 command stations (used as boosters) and this is plenty overkill.Theoretically,the layout could draw up to 13 amps but in real life,I'll never have more than three N scale trains running at the same time.Potentially three amps at most (even with sounds) so I have a big margin.

For your test track,a wall transfo of 14-15V/2A will do the job,but keep in mind that your DCS100 can supply more than double this.A 14V/5A power supply would be much better.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Brakeman! So, this transformer will not do the job, right?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

May be for a single loco but doubtful reliability at best.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Would this work for Rusty?

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102703&locale=en_US

25.2V CT 2.0A Heavy-Duty Chassis-Mount Transformer with Lead


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I wounder if I could power it with a 12v and 6v car battery in series. If the power goes out I still want to run trains.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

No...the transfo shown sends 25VAC wich exceeds the DCS100's max. input.

And yes,the DCS100 would work just fine on a 12VDC car battery though 14V is preferable for HO.The 18V idea would be great,that is if you can still find 6V car batteries.You'd also need to rig chargers in series (12V+6V) or charge the two batteries separately...small car battery chargers deliver 12V or 6V...not 18V.

However,you'd need to make an extension (easy) so that the battery remains outside the house.Believe me...you don't want a car battery in your house.While recharging,car batteries emit nasty acid vapors.....


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Southern said:


> I wounder if I could power it with a 12v and 6v car battery in series. If the power goes out I still want to run trains.


LMBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But Hey! Its a good idea!!!:appl:


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Brakeman Jake said:


> No...the transfo shown sends 25VAC wich exceeds the DCS100's max. input.
> 
> And yes,the DCS100 would work just fine on a 12VDC car battery though 14V is preferable for HO.The 18V idea would be great,that is if you can still find 6V car batteries.You'd also need to rig chargers in series (12V+6V) or charge the two batteries separately...small car battery chargers deliver 12V or 6V...not 18V.
> 
> However,you'd need to make an extension (easy) so that the battery remains outside the house.Believe me...you don't want a car battery in your house.While recharging,car batteries emit nasty acid vapors.....


Jake thanks for the info you are providing here, it is helping down the path of knowledge. This may seem crazy, but what about hooking a battery charger to wires and then to the Command Station? Save a 6 volt or 12 volt charger...


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

This I don't know and would hesitate trying.Though it may seem as a good idea,I have doubts as to how a battery charger would do as a straight power supply,without the battery wich acts as a damper,sort of.

There certainly are forum members who can answer this one...I can't.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply sir! The more I look into this, the more I'm realizing, that at this point, trying to save money, should not be the priority. The priority in this situation should be getting a dependable safe power source.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

This is what i use. Digitrax PS2012 20 Amp Power Supply 12 to 23 VDC


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll give you a dollar for it Southern


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The PS2012 is obviously the Cadillac but...a good ol Chevy will get you to work too.Very potent power supplies can be found for less than half the price...shop around a little.

What I feel is ideal for your use...
13.5-15V regulated DC...the DCS100 can handle up to 28VDC but wastes the extra voltage through its rear heat sink blades.No point in creating useless heat.
5 amps...to be able to use the DCS100's full potential eventually,extra amps if you wish to power other accessories with it.
Ideally,the power supply has its own fuse (circuit protected stipulated).And it's a good idea to have spare fuses on hand.

With such a power supply,you'd be able to power a substantial layout safely and reliably for years.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

The "Chevy" you discribe above, is this something that I could find at a radio shack?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Regulated is a key word there. That will hold your volts up even under load.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Radio Shack may have a model or two.You probably could find some at electronics stores or online."Pyramid" offers a good choice of PS,that's what I have.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i have a digitrax xtra DCS51 with a DT4001 with no booster.

i put a ping pong table split in half with a 2' space between them. through it to gather to have some thing to run.

one main loop with a spur in to the yards.

i run 3 trains on this at the same time.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks guys! Im learning!! I cant wait to run some trains with this thing. I dont have a layout, just getting into installing decoders and programming them. Again thanks for all the help! :appl:


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I just wanted to share that I found a power supply that appears to be working. I don't believe it will power more than two locos at a time, but it is giving the power I need to work a program track on my bench.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Does the booster power supply help to run two locomotives?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Rusty! I'm not sure. I've run into some problems. Check out the post I just put in the DCC section of this forum.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

personally i think a booster is only needed if the lay out is big. 
this way you can have drops on all the far track and with the booster it will give you power on the whole lay out.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The power supplies are what drive the locos...they send either AC or DC and the command station (and boosters) make it DCC.The Command Station CANNOT be more powerful than the transfo.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

E-Z Command Power Booster 5 Amp
Product Number: BAC44910
Manufacturer: Bachmann

Provides extra current to the track so an increased number of DCC locomotives can run on your HO, N, O, or Large Scale layout.

Either will work. Increased number of ddc locomotives or larger scale layout.
Output voltage can be adjusted to meet your scale requirements.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I recently bought the PS2012 along with a couple DB200 Opto boosters because I was having trouble booting up my layout when several sound locos were all in one section of the layout. 
The previous power supplies weren't quite enough and I wanted the optical isolation of the power to prevent damage that I experienced about a year ago.
The three buttons are 10A circuit breakers for the command station and the two boosters.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Ken! Good info and I like the look of how you have all this mounted. Question, keep in mind Im still learning DCC. When you mentioned trouble with several sound locomotives in one section, what kind of troubles? What were the signs that trouble was coming?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I Am Fasha said:


> Thanks for the reply Ken! Good info and I like the look of how you have all this mounted. Question, keep in mind Im still learning DCC. When you mentioned trouble with several sound locomotives in one section, what kind of troubles? What were the signs that trouble was coming?


The problems I was having was at startup. The section would shut down as a shorted circuit. I had to tip a coupld of the locos so the wheels were off one rail to get the system to start up. Basically, it was too much load at once for the start up. Since I installed the PS2012 and the two DB200s, I haven't had a problem.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Ken. Question how many locos did you have on the track at start up?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I think it was 6 or 7 Broadway Limited with sound along with a few other none sound Athearns or others.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Ken! Gives me a number to keep in mind once my layout starts to grow


----------

